# Planting plans



## Yep (Aug 9, 2006)

Anybody know sites that shows plans of planting tanks? Like the measures of the tank, the amount of plants and their names, the plan and the result?
Just to put up some ideas?

Y.

p.s I'm Dutch so I don't know the English word for the above, so excuse me.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not offhand I dont. The problem with the concept is everyone has different tastes. What you like may not be what I like. Plant types also play a role in this. As long as you plant heavy, you develop ideas as you see other tanks and change yours around.


----------



## AndrewH (Mar 17, 2005)

Do specific plants require specific planting needs (meaning do some plants have to have X amount of inches between it and any other plant, or do some plants require sand while others require gravel)?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes and no. There is no set rule but you will want to take into account, how the plant grows and propagates(runners, stem clippings, rhizome cutting ect...) and plant size. For instance, you would put 2 C. wendtii next to each other as they get big. You could get away with planting 2 stems of ludwigia repens next to each other.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 30, 2005)

YEP,
It might sound stupid, but, just Google "planted tanks" and start collecting "inspiration" photos. Most pages you'll find will list the plants in the tank. If you still need help identifying a species, I'm sure the members of our forum would be willing to help. Also, the "pre-web" method of buying a reference book still works! I purchased the Mini Encyclopedia series book entitled "Aquarium Plants" by Peter His****. It was only $15.00 US and is a decent referencece. Since you're just starting out, a Takashi Amano book might be a little advanced, but who knows. I'm sure there is a ton out there, any favorites anyone?


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 30, 2005)

Apparently the profanity filter thought I was being naughty with the author's last name. I know, just trying to protect the innocent. I'll send you an email with author's name. The ISBN number is:0-7641-2989-9


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

you might want to check out aquaticplantcentral.com if u havent already. Forums are loaded with useful info.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

you can order a planned tank from thise ite. just give them tank details and budget and they will create a nice tank for you.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/category_s/127.htm


----------

